# Looking for subs in Toledo area



## bigjoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Any of you out there? We are coming into an extrodinary amount of large accounts and possibly need to line up some subs. Need to get subs on some accounts in oregon road area, arco boulevard, manhattan rd areas.

let me know


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

what is the pay per hour? give me a call 419-351-9475 also is PJ still selling bulk salt?


----------



## bigjoe (Dec 8, 2003)

nate give pj a call 343-6660. thanks

yes we have about 600 tons as of now - it had better snow.


----------

